# Old rusty lures



## flyfishingmom (Mar 14, 2008)

Magnum and Waterwolf were so very helpful in my selecting gear I thought I would bother everyone again. Ohhh don't groan too loud :lol: 
I am now the proud owner of a shoebox size mess of old fishing lures. They are in rough shape cosmetically. Hooks are rusted and they need polishing. I know how sensitive fish are to scents so I don't want to polish them up with something that will scare off the fish. What do you use? Also...now here is the real hard one...and no I am not blonde..how do I measure a hook so I can purchase the same size replacement for the rusted ones? I have to rely on internet and catalog shopping as this old wheel chair can't make it to Walmart. (In case no one has told you today you are really fantastic for helping out and sharing all that you do. I thank God for you everyday)!


----------



## atankerfixer1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Mom,
If they are metal lures like spoons, the best thing i have found for polishing is toothpaste. Don't go for the fancy stuff! Colgate will do. As for matching hook sizes, if you look in the Cabelas catalog (fishing edition) there is a size guide, and they are represented in full scale. Also, if you are near Grand Forks or Devils Lake, or anywhere in between them, I might be able to help you out. Just let me know. I'm also not very mobile. I use a cane and scooter most days and understand the challenges you are facing. :beer: 
Hope this helps and that you are well.
Paul


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> As for matching hook sizes, if you look in the Cabelas catalog (fishing edition) there is a size guide, and they are represented in full scale


Agreed 100%, also I think Bass Pro and some others offer the same to scale model.

I would for sure replace all the hooks. If you buy them in bulk it can be very reasonable. Check and make sure they are sharp after you receive them, if not sharpen. A few swipes goes a long ways.

Great question on the clean up. The tooth paste thing sounds like it would work, but I have never tried. I usually repaint or touch up here and there. Although it seems like with some lures the more beat up they become the more fish they catch. Probably why I usually don't mess with them a lot.

Sharp hooks, a good leader and knot are the most important things for me.

Good luck


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I think i put all my old lures in a bow with warm water and a little bleach... If I remember, it cleaned them nicely.


----------

